# Recommend Me A Strap



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I have just acquired an Ollech & Wajs M5 (actually, it should arrive in a few days). It's on a steel bracelet, but I'm thinking perhaps of getting something a little different. I'm leaning towards some kind of black leather strap (maybe a fleiger? or a hirsch?), but I'm open to ideas.

So any of you got an M5 or an M6 and have it on an interesting strap? Or just got any ideas? I'd love to hear/see your recommendations.

Thanks

colin


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This isn't very creative but I like NATOs. They are cheap, long wearing, water resistant and washable. They come in a multitude of colours and it takes 5 seconds to change straps. Here is my M6...










Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

if you like the look of this strap, have a look at the sales forum....grey has a VERY historic nato for sale that would look superb on the o&w


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

another nato wearer here ,very comfortable straps.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have various NATOs on my Seikos and Kronos and I like them very much but I think this time I'll go for a leather one for the M5. At the moment, a Flieger or possibly a double-thickness Di-Modell are the frontrunners.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Just got a Chronnissimo Di Modell for my Ecozilla, apart from a rather lightweight buckle, just fab!

D.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I must be very boring, tried my M2 on a bond nato but in the end put it back on its oyster bracelet. An excellent combo IMHO

Andrew


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Well I went for a double-thickness tan leather Di-Modell. Can't wait to see how it looks. Of course, I will provide photos


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got an M5 which I've tried on a dark brown RLT Flieger and a gray nylon NATO. Both looked Naff IMHO.

I'm wondering about a tan strrap but I've got a Porsche Design on a tan strap and I think that this combination is starting to look a bit Passe...

I will be going for a bracelet I think... I am wondering whether the watch would look OK on a Lumpy. Has anyone tried it?

Rob


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I tried one on my M2 but IMHO it goes better on the oyster as it is quite a slim watch, I prefer to wear lumpys on the chunkier divers.

Sorry but this crap pic goes no way to demonstrate what I am trying to say so I'm not sure why I've included it


















Oh well, now I've got to 50 posts, I'm off to the sales corner to flog this pile of junk and do something sensible like trainspotting









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill swap your Speedy for a pair of binoculars and a notepad and pen


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Ill swap your Speedy for a pair of binoculars and a notepad and pen












Jason

Being a Mod you should know better, you should have posted in the trades / swaps forum









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> if you like the look of this strap, have a look at the sales forum....grey has a VERY historic nato for sale that would look superb on the o&w


Just caught the punt, thanks Shawn. 

Yes indeed. Signed by Goering (or the Nazi of your choice - remember to send a specimen of his signature to prove you are a genuine collector) for Â£2,500 or unsigned for Â£9 delivered.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > if you like the look of this strap, have a look at the sales forum....grey has a VERY historic nato for sale that would look superb on the o&w
> ...


if this goes on any longer im gonna have to "take it off your hands" it is 20mm init?


----------



## Speedmaster (Aug 2, 2007)

I recently got a nice 2-piece Zulu strap I'm very happy w/.


----------

